# BEST Canadian timeshare?  Whistler? Vancouver?



## bdurstta (Sep 4, 2019)

Trying to get a timeshare exchange thru II....been to Vancouver (in 1994) maybe time for a return trip?  Heard Whistler is beautiful?  Any other suggestions?  Are there any nice timeshares in the wine region?  

Thank you to any and all input, traveling from Southern California.


----------



## echino (Sep 4, 2019)

Embarc Whistler.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 4, 2019)

Depends on what you like and what you want to do. Also what you you mean by "Best." Do you mean the quality of the Room, Resort, Resort Activities, things to do out side of the Resort, etc. We live in Salem Oregon and 2 out of 3 years we go to British Columbia. We alternate between Vancouver Island and Vancouver. We love both. We always have a grand time at either one. Can not comment on Whistler. Never had the desire to go there.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been to both Vancouver (multiple times) and Whistler (once).  We went to Whistler in the summer for a week and it was fun.  We stayed pretty much in the village, dh isn't a hiking person, so things to do were limited.  My dds did go ziplining one day which they enjoyed.

I love Vancouver.  We spent a couple of vacations there, and then our younger dd ended up spending several years at UBC, one as an undergraduate, then two more to get her Master's degree.  I came up to visit her several times during that period and we all came up for her Master's graduation ceremony and spent a few days.  I find much more to do in Vancouver, of the types of things we enjoy.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2019)

I liked the WM Victoria. I also like WM Vancouver and WM Whistler. I will be trying out WM Banff next year I think. One of my favorite places in Canada is Painters Lodge at Campbell River but it isn't a timeshare.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2019)

We were suppose to be at WM Canmore for a week starting today. Two days ago Son Texted that DIL was still having complications from Grandson's birth in May. Apparently some of her abdominal muscles were torn. She can not lift much. They had just moved into their new Home in Forest Park, Chicago. They needed help unpacking, putting stuff away, taking care of 3 Grandkids, etc. So called Worldmark and do to family medical issues they allowed us to cancel and they returned the Credits/Points and HKCs. So Patti flew to Chicago yesterday for 3 weeks. I am at home taking care of house, yard, and pets.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 5, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We were suppose to be at WM Canmore for a week starting today. Two days ago Son Texted that DIL was still having complications from Grandson's birth in May. Apparently some of her abdominal muscles were torn. She can not lift much. They had just moved into their new Home in Forest Park, Chicago. They needed help unpacking, putting stuff away, taking care of 3 Grandkids, etc. So called Worldmark and do to family medical issues they allowed us to cancel and they returned the Credits/Points and HKCs. So Patti flew to Chicago yesterday for 3 weeks. I am at home taking care of house, yard, and pets.



Bummer but at least you get to eat and watch what you want. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Bummer but at least you get to eat and watch what you want.
> 
> Bill



Tonight was home made burritos. I have 5 left for Breakfast that next couple of days. Tomorrow I cook a 22 pound turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes, etc. I can eat turkey 3 meals a day for a week or more after I cook a large turkey. Patti is done with Turkey after about 2 meals of left overs.

Tonight it is Green Bay at Chicago.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 6, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Tonight was home made burritos. I have 5 left for Breakfast .....
> Tonight it is Green Bay at Chicago.



when they run out -
 you can always try frozen waffles - right out of the freezer / no plate .
saves on clean up !


----------

